# Christmas gift ideas for a 2 year old? What does your 2 year old love?



## Lyndz

As the title says really! Bella will be nearly 2 at christmas time (2 in feb) and i've no idea what to get her for christmas and we're starting the shopping early this year! 

So what toys does your 2 year old love/not put down? 

So far we've got her an easle (?), has a black board on one side and a white board/paper thing the other! I don't wanna buy just for the sake of it so i really need ideas ladies!!

Heeeeeelllp!!!


----------



## amie-leigh

morgan was 2 last month and loves
- her wooden blocks that she has had since turning one
- happyland sets from early learning center
- arty things like play dough, paint, crayons, pens and glitter pens are a big hit just now
- books 
- anything peppa pig
- dolly and dolly buggy


----------



## lisa9999

I've been wondering this too. Sophie will be 2 in April.

I saw a Mr Potato Head in Asda yesterday for £10 (from 2 upwards) that is going on her list.

I'm a bit stuck for ideas apart from that so I'll be stalking!

Usborne do a pack of wipe clean cards that they can doodle on but they say from 3 (not sure why) but they look really good.

https://www.usborne.com/catalogue/activity-books-and-cards.aspx?cat=1&area=AB


----------



## DonnaBallona

I also second the happy land stuff! both of my two really love those, and we get lots of fun from her tea set and play kitchen. :)


----------



## pictureperfect

Chloes faves are her Kitchen, doll and buggy, anything that she can role play with really. Shes got a dolls house [interactive one] that we got her for her birthday and she plays with that every day without fail.

oh yeah and the dreaded........play doh!


----------



## BethK

pictureperfect said:


> Chloes faves are her Kitchen, doll and buggy, anything that she can role play with really. Shes got a dolls house [interactive one] that we got her for her birthday and she plays with that every day without fail.
> 
> oh yeah and the dreaded........play doh!

I'm fishing for ideas too, although my LO will only be 18 months at Christmas but i'm hoping she wont be too young for a play kitchen.

What's an Interactive dolls house btw?


----------



## karlilay

Madi was two last Christmas, and we brought her a little dolls house, which she still plays with. Defo a favourite. She also loved her shopping trolly & pretend food. 
Paints/pens/jigsaws/books were also firm favourites last year :flow:


----------



## pictureperfect

BethK said:


> pictureperfect said:
> 
> 
> Chloes faves are her Kitchen, doll and buggy, anything that she can role play with really. Shes got a dolls house [interactive one] that we got her for her birthday and she plays with that every day without fail.
> 
> oh yeah and the dreaded........play doh!
> 
> I'm fishing for ideas too, although my LO will only be 18 months at Christmas but i'm hoping she wont be too young for a play kitchen.
> 
> What's an Interactive dolls house btw?Click to expand...


Google Mrs Goodbee Dolls House by Caring Corners - thats the one we got Chloe - it sings and if you flush the toilet it makes a flush sound, then tells you to wash your hands etc etc - Chloe loves it - will be buying her some accessories for it for Christmas


----------



## NuKe

my DD will be 2 in feb as well, so im gonna keep an eye on this thread! so far ive got a play tent (its a peppa one thats like a bus). something i can recommend is an aquadoodle mat, we got her one a couple of weeks ago and its fucking BRILLIANT.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh thread stalking here too!!!!

The boys will be 2 three weeks after christmas - I WANT A DOLLS HOUSE booooooooooooo


----------



## Lyndz

Oooh thanks so much for the ideas, deffo gonna go for a play kitchen and shopping trolly/pretend food and i've just looked at the suggested dolls house too and it looks amazing!! Gonna get her some of the dreded playdoh and glitter pens too! Thanks ladies, keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## Pingu

Great thread idea, I am wondering this too.

So far we have got Eloise some playdoh, a minnie mouse hoover, leapfrog leap pad. She loves anything In the night garden and mickey mouse clubhouse. 

She has some playfood already so I am going to get her a shopping trolly :) I love the suggested dolls house too so may get something like that or a play kitchen x


----------



## pictureperfect

Get on Home Bargains if you want the dolls house they are selling it at the stupid price of £19.99 at the moment on their website  x


----------



## Pingu

pictureperfect said:


> Get on Home Bargains if you want the dolls house they are selling it at the stupid price of £19.99 at the moment on their website  x

I just saw that, bargain. My daughter is 2 in Jan, it says is for 3 years+. Are the parts small? She loves to put everything in her mouth so I would worry if they are x


----------



## oct-bump

I put together my LOs 2nd bday list for my family. Here is what I came up with:

Crayola Color Wonder Peel and Stick
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10860694

60 Minute Jumbo Timer
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3574830

LeapFrog Text and Learn
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3505893&prodFindSrc=prodCrossSell 

LeapFrog TAG Junior Book Pal Reading System  Purple
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=350434

LeapFrog TAG Junior Activity Storybook - ABC Animal Orchestra
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3513394

LeapFrog TAG Junior Case
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3475551

LeapFrog TAG Junior Activity Storybook - Sesame Street
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3767075

Vtech Light Up Alphabet Apple
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3559694

(Bruin Light and Sound Microphone  Red
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3303100 or
Fisher-Price Dora the Explorer Microphone
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3882067 or
Fisher-Price Sesame Street Elmo's Sing N' Giggle Microphone
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3783149)

Sing Along Keyboard Musical Toy
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3840051

Disney Princess My First Recorder and Song Book
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4152377

edit: the timer is actually for me, but I plan to use it as a "time out" timer :blush:


----------



## pictureperfect

The parts arnt' small on the actual house some of the parts on the accessories you can buy [they have 2 on sale at Home Bargains also for £3.99 which are usually £11.99] have small bits but the main people and furniture is quite large.


----------



## mylittlebubs

we got lo the tricycle and he loved it


----------



## Sinead

Dd will be 2 next month and we have bought a set of playdoh and miss rabbits helicopter. For Christmas as her main present we are getting a play kitchen and also elefun that we can play on Christmas day


----------



## babyd0310

My LO was 2 in January and last Christmas we got her a kitchen which she loved and still does! Also dolls house, and any arty stuff she loves :)


----------



## huggybear

My LO loves stickle bricks, play doh, drawing, is mad about stickers, he has a wooden stackable train which he plays with loads, he uses the round stackable pieces too to roll up and down the floor like marbles, ooh also a V Tech peek a shoe toy and click clack track.. hope this helps. :thumbup:


----------



## _Vicky_

gosh I just spent £50 in toysrus due to this thread lol - I got

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/Learning/Creative-Play/Tomy-Toy-Story-Aqua-Doodle(0077176)
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/Toys/Preschool-Toys/Tomy-Discovery-Magical-Melody-Maker(0020721)
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us...Beginnings-Tadoodles-All-in-One-Paint(0034725)
https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/Learning/Creative-Play/Playskool-Clipo-Creativity-Table(0081940) x2 

lol I only went on for a look!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oct-bump said:


> I put together my LOs 2nd bday list for my family. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> Crayola Color Wonder Peel and Stick
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10860694
> 
> 60 Minute Jumbo Timer
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3574830
> 
> LeapFrog Text and Learn
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3505893&prodFindSrc=prodCrossSell
> 
> LeapFrog TAG Junior Book Pal Reading System  Purple
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=350434
> 
> LeapFrog TAG Junior Activity Storybook - ABC Animal Orchestra
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3513394
> 
> LeapFrog TAG Junior Case
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3475551
> 
> LeapFrog TAG Junior Activity Storybook - Sesame Street
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3767075
> 
> Vtech Light Up Alphabet Apple
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3559694
> 
> (Bruin Light and Sound Microphone  Red
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3303100 or
> Fisher-Price Dora the Explorer Microphone
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3882067 or
> Fisher-Price Sesame Street Elmo's Sing N' Giggle Microphone
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3783149)
> 
> Sing Along Keyboard Musical Toy
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3840051
> 
> Disney Princess My First Recorder and Song Book
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4152377
> 
> edit: the timer is actually for me, but I plan to use it as a "time out" timer :blush:

thanks! i plan on buyingg the TAG junior !


----------



## lucy_lu10

My LO will also be 2 in February and we've decided to get him a runner bike for Christmas. :) He's already got a little tricycle but I love the look of those runner bikes (no pedals and made for really small children) and I hear they make learning to ride a regular bike very easy when they're ready. :D

Here's a link to the kind of bike I'm looking at:
https://www.stridersports.com/


----------



## Lyndz

_Vicky_ said:


> gosh I just spent £50 in toysrus due to this thread lol - I got
> 
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/Learning/Creative-Play/Tomy-Toy-Story-Aqua-Doodle(0077176)
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/Toys/Preschool-Toys/Tomy-Discovery-Magical-Melody-Maker(0020721)
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us...Beginnings-Tadoodles-All-in-One-Paint(0034725)
> https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/Learning/Creative-Play/Playskool-Clipo-Creativity-Table(0081940) x2
> 
> lol I only went on for a look!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL!!!! Amazing!! Glad i started it now, i knew mummies on here would be able to help. My dad lives in Derby and i'm going to see him tomorrow, i'm gonna call on for a "look" at toys r us too.... I can see me doing what you've done though and spending!!!! 

Some fab ideas have come from this thread, keep 'em coming!!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

gahhhhhh - just got the boys tag junior system and three books lol am stopping looking at this thread now!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Lazy Leo

My LO has the world of little people house which she really loves playing with just now. She is 2 in about 8 weeks and I was wondering if she is too young for a proper wooden dolls house? So I was just wondering for those of you who mention dolls houses, what type do you mean - the happy land / world of little people of the bigger more traditional (and possibly more boring!) wooden ones? 

My LO loves the leapfrog Tag, its utterly brilliant and the interactive learning site is superb. Its told us which books would be good for her next, so Dora the Explorer is on the birthday list too!


----------



## Lyndz

So i went to Toys R Us and bought her a peppa pig art set, a shopping trolly with food and a play doh factory thing! I also saw a Hello Kitty kitchen which i'm going to get her and i had a look at those leap frog tag things aswell which look amazing so i'm gonna get her one of those too!! My dad is going to buy her the previously mentioned talking dolls house!! Lol! 

Good job ladies! Lets have some more!!


----------



## Pingu

My MIL always asks us what to get LO so I am going to ask her to buy the leapfrog tag :)

I am also going to get her a shopping trolly, seen a fab waitrose one in John Lewis with a seat to put her baby in too 
https://www.johnlewis.com/230998433/Product.aspx


----------



## Sinead

Lazy Leo said:


> My LO has the world of little people house which she really loves playing with just now. She is 2 in about 8 weeks and I was wondering if she is too young for a proper wooden dolls house? So I was just wondering for those of you who mention dolls houses, what type do you mean - the happy land / world of little people of the bigger more traditional (and possibly more boring!) wooden ones?
> 
> My LO loves the leapfrog Tag, its utterly brilliant and the interactive learning site is superb. Its told us which books would be good for her next, so Dora the Explorer is on the birthday list too!

Alex got a wooden one last Christmas - she was 15 months, but a woman at work gave it me in exchange for a bottle of wine lol - she has started to play with it the last few weeks. Totally recommend one


----------



## mrsraggle

My grandad's going to make Ellie a wooden play kitchen.Similar to this one: https://www.myriadonline.co.uk/role-play-kitchen.php She'll be 19 months at Christmas.


----------



## Mrs Dot

_Vicky_ said:


> oohh thread stalking here too!!!!
> 
> The boys will be 2 three weeks after christmas - I WANT A DOLLS HOUSE booooooooooooo

me tooooooo! more boy suggestions needed pls!

So far I'm thinking:

play kitchen
art easel
aquadoodle
happy land x 2
clothes
books


----------



## _Vicky_

the boys toys r us order came today all looks fabulous!!!!!!!! I sooo want to give it to them now nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bambino156

I'm stalking this one.................


----------



## gingajewel

My LO will be 19 months at Christmas, and i have started to get her alot of happyland things from ELC, are they any good? Xx


----------



## Lyndz

Bella has the Little People Ark, Farm and Bus and she loves them. Obviously she's not old enough to role play with them but she loves them, think i'm going to get her the zoo for xmas too! Happy Land is the same sorta thing i think.

Also gonna get her the rainbow aquadoodle and a leap frong tag. 

Some excellent ideas coming from this thread, lets see if we can keep it going till christmas!!!!!


----------



## Lyndz

_Vicky_ said:


> the boys toys r us order came today all looks fabulous!!!!!!!! I sooo want to give it to them now nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Hows the leap frog tag thing? Does it look any good? How many extra book things do you get with it? Gonna be getting Bella one :D

And i know what you mean about wanting to give them their presents, i keep looking at Bella's and thinking i could just give her one........ :haha:


----------



## Lilicat

William will be 21 months at Christmas and will be getting - 

Ikea toy kitchen - brought already, apparently they get sold out really early on due to people buying them for Christmas presents so as we were going to Ikea this week anyway we brought it now. 


Accessories for the toy kitchen.
Mickey Mouse talking/singing cuddly toy (Argos). 
"My Own Leaptop" toy computer. 
Some more Duplo and some more Little People (I got the Ark and the School for £3 each at the car boot sale so he will probably have the Ark for Christmas). 
Island of Sodor toy - a second hand bargain, it was £5 and looks new. 
Toy drum. 
Mickey Mouse tea set.

He will also have some books and a Christmas stocking. 

I have gotten almost all of his except for the play food and toy computer as I start shopping really early to spread out the cost.


----------



## Siyren

lyssa's snugglepod doll came today (she already has one and loves it!! so we're getting her another for xmas)
her playmobil zoo is already here and she has a bath band thing that i bought months ago! 
those are all for xmas, should really start shopping for her bday!


----------



## lisa9999

NuKe said:


> my DD will be 2 in feb as well, so im gonna keep an eye on this thread! so far ive got a play tent (its a peppa one thats like a bus). something i can recommend is an aquadoodle mat, we got her one a couple of weeks ago and its fucking BRILLIANT.

just ordered an aquadoodle mat!! They are on offer on Amazon, £13 instead of £20 :)


----------



## Lyndz

Well just popped to tesco to get a couple of foody bits and ended up picking up an craft set thing for Bella, popped to Argos and got her an aquadoodle mat and the ice cream play doh factory (did originally get her the breakfast one but tht's now going to my nephew for his xmas present!!) Love love love christmas shopping!


----------



## Eve

My daughter loves her baby! She carries it around with her everywhere and even took it swimming yesterday LOL So I am going to get her some doll accessories like stroller, playpen stuff. I am also getting her a bigger toy kitchen and other dress up and coloring things I think :) I am going to make a list soon as we plan to buy 1 gift a week from here on out for the kids.


----------



## Wendyk07

Derrin's birthday is the 23rd November so close to christmas. I have only bought one christmas pressie so far and have no other ideas for him. He is car daft and has so many already.

This is what he has gothttps://www.toysrus.co.uk/Toys-R-Us/Bikes-and-Rideons/Battery-Powered/Famosa-6V-Ferrari-430-Car%280068745%29

Love this thread. A kitchen might be an idea.


----------



## bambino156

Siyren said:


> lyssa's snugglepod doll came today (she already has one and loves it!! so we're getting her another for xmas)
> her playmobil zoo is already here and she has a bath band thing that i bought months ago!
> those are all for xmas, should really start shopping for her bday!

My lo has the Lil Peanut Snuggle Pod doll and she loves it! Might get her another one, which ones has your lo got? x


----------



## sweetlullaby

My list so far for Matthew is toy kitchen, more happyland stuff, Lego duplo stuff (bought the deluxe box and a cars set as well) art easel, playdoh and arts and crafts stuff, possibly a balance bike, toy cars etc does anyone have any recommendations for cheapish toy cars etc for a two year old lots are 3+ and very small wheels or for 1+ which he has hundreds of already but most are very basic lol and the leapfrog tag, we also got the alphabet fridge magnet leapfrog tag thing to put away in Tk max reduced to £4 bargain!! Lol xx


----------



## Rolly

Not only do I have 2 toddlers this christmas I have a first birthday before for the youngest to in Nov. I have no idea what to get him as he plays with the oldests stuff but I know the oldest loves bob the builder so I have a list of things on watch from bob on ebay to get. I do not know what to get my youngest yet he likes everything.


----------



## Cassie.

When Dani was 2 she loved:
Dolls, dolls highchair and dolls pram, she loved giving them their bottles.
Keyboard and stool from ELC.
Play kitchen.
Wooden dolls house.
Light up dressing table and stool, she liked the hairdryer more than anything.
Wooden puzzles.
Art and colouring stuff.
Will think of more later :)


----------



## Cassie.

pictureperfect said:


> BethK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictureperfect said:
> 
> 
> Chloes faves are her Kitchen, doll and buggy, anything that she can role play with really. Shes got a dolls house [interactive one] that we got her for her birthday and she plays with that every day without fail.
> 
> oh yeah and the dreaded........play doh!
> 
> I'm fishing for ideas too, although my LO will only be 18 months at Christmas but i'm hoping she wont be too young for a play kitchen.
> 
> What's an Interactive dolls house btw?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google Mrs Goodbee Dolls House by Caring Corners - thats the one we got Chloe - it sings and if you flush the toilet it makes a flush sound, then tells you to wash your hands etc etc - Chloe loves it - will be buying her some accessories for it for ChristmasClick to expand...

The Mrs Goodbee dolls house is only £20 on the HomeBargains website :) 
https://www.homebargains.co.uk/products/154-caring-corners-mrs-goodbee-interactive-doll-house.aspx

Getting it for Adalyn for Xmas, she'll have just turned 2 as well


----------



## charlie07

We ended up buying a lot off Ebay because choice here in BG is not great (unless you go into the city) and prices are way too high!!!

Last Xmas (she was just over 2) she got:
Happyland from ELC - selection (mainly all she had, got so much!!!)
Jigsaws - a fair few, she loves them
Books
Play house (still up in her bedroom now!)
Dress up clothes (but she only started really using them around 2 1/2 years)

She still doesn't know what Xmas is (but it isn't thrown in our faces over here till December unlike toe UK when lists start coming out in September!!! lol), but she will be 3 and she's getting ............. I HAVE NO IDEA!!!! ARRRRGGGHHHHH

Well I did buy off a friend in the UK an ELC keyboard BUT my sisters now want to buy her that for her birthday!!!! I can NOT tell family what we are thinking of getting her because they say, oh we'll get her that!!! I will just ask you guys ;)


----------



## Lyndz

Arggh!! My family do that too! I'll say "oooh we're getting her....." and they'll go "oh we'll buy her that" then i'm back to square one for ideas!!!


----------



## Pingu

For anyone wanting to buy the baby Annabel tickle and touch doll it is £7.49 at Tesco Direct. A fab price, My LO has it and loves it.

https://direct.tesco.com/q/R.207-7682.aspx


----------



## Siyren

bambino156 said:


> Siyren said:
> 
> 
> lyssa's snugglepod doll came today (she already has one and loves it!! so we're getting her another for xmas)
> her playmobil zoo is already here and she has a bath band thing that i bought months ago!
> those are all for xmas, should really start shopping for her bday!
> 
> My lo has the Lil Peanut Snuggle Pod doll and she loves it! Might get her another one, which ones has your lo got? xClick to expand...

lyss has the honeybunny one already, and she's got the sweatpea one for xmas hun! arent they cute!


----------

